# Congrats to "T-Man" for his 1st Ever FLATHEAD



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go buddy. You must have called from the "new secret cat hole", becasue you sounded stoked! Great job.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Well it was just awsome!!!!
It was a 3 pound 20 1/2 inch beauty. Here are some pictures(if it works)


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

i was going to get some more pictures of him on the ground, but he was trying to get away. I might have some better pictures in a few days.  By the way, Thanks Desperado!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Mellon, you, Korey and I will hit the "new secret cat hole" when ever you get a chance to get out! You guys will love it.........I hope anyway.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yes, i agree, i cna't wait!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I really hate to rain on the parade guys... but that's a channel cat. 

Forked tail = channel 
Paddletail = flathead

Congrats on your first cat though


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

have to go with fishman on this one...it's not a flat...but dont give up


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman is right, I was just talking to someone about that, was going to try & let you know before anyon posted on it. But hey Travis, man it's still your biggest to date. What a way to spend the day. Ther are indeed Flatheads in that exact water where you were at, as a member on here fishes that area very often. 

Here is a little pic I just created.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you had fun. You can't slip anything past these cat guys in here...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

man, you gotta admit, that thing could pass as a cross breed. it LOOKS like a flathead...alot like a flathead, but you can't argue with that tail, i also brought this to T-mans attention.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oh no.sounds like you're hooked  
i just hope you don't turn out like some of these other catters around here


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice channel cat tman!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> i just hope you don't turn out like some of these other catters around here



*I DON'T LIKE THE WAY HE'S STEPPING ON THAT THINGS HEAD!!! QUICK TO THE SOAPBOX FISHMAN!!!!!!11   *


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! Sorry about that, ROOKIE mistake. I can't believe i did that. The excitment(spelling?)just took over and i couldnt believe i had a big cat looking at me, it was great anyway  Can't wait to catch a flathead now!


----------

